# Why?



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Why would the heaters have to go up to temperatures that would fry a fish.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

C'mon, you mean you don't have a 10 gallon fish fry tank?

Good point.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Just hazarding a guess as to why. How about all those people out there who are running a 25watt heater in a 20 gallon tank. Do you think that maybe the industry is aware that some people have no clue and thus allow for it by rating their products for a higher temp range to somehow get to the happy point of 78 by setting the temp to say 95? Just a thought, who knows.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For places where the room temp is below the norm.
Some fish perfer higher temps (Discus).
Heater may not be large enough for tank size.
Some heaters are used for reptiles, not just fish.

Just off the top of my head and not sure of the validity of these claims.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know either. maybe its because they are too lazy??


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

it would cost more to produce heaters that didn't go beyond that point. And the ones that wouldn't cost a whole lot more would most likely require you to replace a part after it reached a certain point and "burnt out".. Kind of like a fuse box..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

My pennPlax heater boiled my fish overnight. Horrible experience.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well my stupid heater is set to the max and it wont go over 80. it makes me mad when i have to treat for ich!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ryank327 said:


> My pennPlax heater boiled my fish overnight. Horrible experience.


i HATE penn plax. either it freezes your fish, or it boils them.


----------

